# Como conectar un rele reed a un rele electromecanico



## homesuro (Feb 23, 2009)

hola , tengo que usar un rele reed para usarlo como interruptor , el problema es que la tension que tiene que sopotar es de 12  voltios y unos 4  amperios , por eso tengo que conectarlo a un rele . alguien puede decirme , que rele es el mas adecuado para esto y como conectarlo ? gracias .


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2009)

¿ Tu tienes esto ?
Reed Switch






o 

¿ Esto otro ?
Reed Relee


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 23, 2009)

Esas ampollas son bastante problematicas, mejor añadirle un simple transistor y algun componentes mas o directamente subtituirlo con un sensor de hall si lo utilizas como interruptor magnetico.

Hay modelos mas robustos para utilizarlos como detectores magneticos, se utilizan en puertas de garajes  y alarmas, pregunta en almacenes de electricidad grandes de tu zona.


----------

